# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Âu >  Những hồ nước tuyệt đẹp tại Ý - ho nuoc tuyet dep tại Y

## thuyhy_87

Nếu bạn muốn tìm một chốn thiên nhiên để tận hưởng cảm giác thư giãn tuyệt đối, hãy đến với Lake Como để chiêm ngưỡng những hồ nước sâu và đẹp nhất của Ý, những ngôi biệt thự, khu vườn yên tĩnh, lối đi bộ, du thuyền và phong cảnh thật trong lành, thuần khiết.

Lake Como nằm ở phía bắc quận Lake District của Ý, giữa Milan và biên giới Thụy Sĩ, được bao quanh bởi núi và đồi. Lake Como, một điểm đến nổi tiếng từ thời La Mã, là điểm du lịch lãng mạn và tiêu điểm tuyệt vời cho nghệ thuật nhiếp ảnh.



Lake Como nằm bên dãy An-pơ hùng vỹ
Những hồ nước ở đây trở nên đẹp nhất vào mùa thu và mùa xuân.Những hồ nước chảy qua dãy An-pơ được coi là bí mật của Italy. Lạc giữa hồ Maggiore, bạn có thể ngắm mặt nước tĩnh lặng, long lanh như ngọc trai, bầy thiên nga bay lượn, những bến phà hối hả trên nền dãy An-pơ khổng lồ. Hồ Maggiore nổi tiếng bởi luôn tràn ngập ánh nắng và mặt nước trong veo tựa như một bức mành che phủ phía chân trời.



Lake Maggiore tràn ngập nắng và cảnh sắc thơ mộng
Lake Maggiore đặc biệt bởi những đảo nhỏ. Hai quần đảo chính có tên Isola Madre và Isola Bella nằm trên những bến phà công cộng. Isola Madre với không khí yên bình mê đắm, những khu vườn, toà lâu đài, những con công trắng, vẹt, và chim tha hồ dạo chơi, nhiều loại cây quí, hoa đỗ quyên, hoa trà…v.v đọng lại trong lòng du khách một cảm giác thanh khiết, nhẹ nhàng, đầy quyến rũ. Isola Bella có nhiều toà nhà và công trình kiến trúc, đặc biệt là các khu vườn bao quanh cung điện Palazzo Borromeo với200 phòng, 6 hầm tránh nóng và tại đây bạn có thể tìm thấy chiếc giường của Napoleon trong chiến dịch năm 1797.



Đảo Isola Madre bình yên, tao nhã



Đảo Isola Bella và cung điện Palazzo Borromeo
Bí mật hồ ở đây còn nằm ở những khách sạn cổ với cái tên như Regina Palace, Grand Hotel Bristol cho đến những biệt thự sang trọng như Villa Carlotta xây dựng thế kỷ 17 với nội thất sang trọng, và 500 loại cây thực vật quý đến từ khắp nơi trên thế giới. Cảnh quan xung quanh biệt thự giống như một kiệt tác thiên nhiên thực sự với cách bài trí vườn, bậc thềm, hành lang, lối đi, các bức phù điêu, vòi phun nước…v.v. đều mang đậm phong cách Ý. Ngày nay, Villa Carlotta là thiên đường của các loại hoa và thực vật quí hiếm với hơn 150 loại khác nhau.


Villa Carlotta sang trọng, quyến rũ nhìn ra hồ nước tuyệt đẹp
Villa Balbianello được xây dựng thế kỷ 18 với chủ nhân cuối cùng là Guido Monzino, một nhà thám hiểm Ý đầu tiên đã chinh phục Cực Bắc và đỉnh Everest, được coi là đẹp hơn cả, luôn thu hút khách thăm quan và chủ nhân của các biệt thự từ khắp nơi trên thế giới. Ngày nay villa nổi tiếng là nơi lý tưởng để tổ chức các bữa tiệc cưới.


Villa Balbianello cổ kính và hiện đại

Đến Lake Como, bạn có thể đi xe lửa từ ga Malpensa tới Sarona và chuyển tàu tới Como. Bạn lên phà và có thể ngắm hồ một cách hoàn hảo. Bạn cũng có thể tới các ngôi làng và thị trấn ven hồ bằng xe bus hoặc thuê xe  để khám phá các khu vực lân cận theo cách riêng của mình. Cũng có nhiều tuyến đường sắt leo núi dẫn bạn lên tới đỉnh đèo.

Mỗi hồ nơi đây đều có một điều đặc điểm riêng tạo nên vẻ đẹp đa dạng trong quần thể các hồ của Ý. Nếu bạn muốn tránh xa không khí ồn ào, náo nhiệt của các thành phố hay chốn phồn hoa đô hội, hãy tự thưởng cho mình bằng một ngày ở Lake Como, chắc chắn bạn sẽ có cảm giác thật đặc biệt trên những chuyến phà du ngoạn những hồ nước tuyệt đẹp nơi đây.

(Sưu tầm)

----------


## khoan_gieng

Sống với thiên nhiên thế này thích thật

----------


## Alyaj

wow nhìn tuyệt thật
hồ này chắc rộng lắm

----------


## tuisach

hồ nước mà nhìn như biển ý tuyệt đẹp

----------


## nguyetnt

tuyệt thật... mùa hè mừ ở đây thì thick lém đó

----------


## thanhvannt90

Oa đẹp quá ta. 
Không bết gbao giờ mới có dịp ngắm cảnh đpẹ đó nhỉ.

----------

